# Alvarez Gameplan For Mayweather



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> Cinnamon did say he was going to apply pressure like Mayweather has never seen before.


Who here thinks he has the capabilities to pull it off? I find it hard to believe he'll do it when you consider that his stamina is terrible, Floyd will punish him with bodyshots, and he's never been a pressure fighter in the truest sense of the word

Cesar's apprentice Josue Luis Castillo couldn't pressure Floyd for the entirety of their fight yet Alv is supposed to:huh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Does anyone here think he even has the capabilities to pull it off? I find it hard to believe his strategy consists of relentless pressure when you consider that his stamina is terrible, Floyd will punish him with bodyshots, and he's never been a pressure fighter in the truest sense of the word
> 
> Even Cesar's apprentice Josue Luis Castillo couldn't pressure Floyd for the entirety of their fight


I think he's best off using his jab SMARTLY and inching his way forward applying mental pressure to Floyd trying to get him to the ropes and looking to counter him.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez will try to be the first fighter to throw multiple punches at Floyd in combination.
(All he can do)

IF he tries to throw one punch at a time & counter w/ him he is wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think he's best off using his jab SMARTLY and inching his way forward applying mental pressure to Floyd trying to get him to the ropes and looking to counter him.


but he be thinking he's slique and black, so he always tries to "box"


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Alvarez will try to be the first fighter to throw multiple punches at Floyd in combination.
> (All he can do)
> 
> IF he tries to throw one punch at a time & counter w/ him he is wasting everyone's time.


your avatar already tried that. one of the least effective Mayweather opponents


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think he'll succeed at the pressure, and I don't even know if he'll try it more than once or twice.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> your avatar already tried that. one of the least effective Mayweather opponents


This won't be a blown-up lightweight tho.
(fighting over 140 something for the first time) :deal


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think he's best off using his jab SMARTLY and inching his way forward applying mental pressure to Floyd trying to get him to the ropes and looking to counter him.


I was thinking same thing, if Canelo can do it I do feel he has the power to land one shot and hurt him.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's see if Canelo's jab will able to negate Floyd's defense like Cotto did. Unlike Canelo, Cotto and Oscar are natural lefties who fights at orthodox stance; so it's perfectly normal that they'd more comfortable using their left hand better than their right hand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> but he be thinking he's slique and black, so he always tries to "box"


yeah obviously we think he won't succeed, but that's his best bet. 


Oneshot said:


> I was thinking same thing, if Canelo can do it I do feel he has the power to land one shot and hurt him.


yeah and he mixes up good feints in his combinations too. If he can get Floyd on the ropes and feint a punch that gets Floyd out of position and then Canelo follows up with a combination, he can have great success.

What I also like is how he varies up the levels on his punches and the speed. He throws 2 small jabs first and then unloads with a combo to the head and body and make sure to get that overhand right mixed in there too.










*Don't get too excited Canelo fans, he's going to get countered to death while doing this though :yep


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cotto's jab is a world beyond the one Canelo uses.

He should be working on creative stepping, to get close to Mayweather, instead he's going to try and bulldoze, and just take clean shots all night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Cotto's jab is a world beyond the one Canelo uses.
> 
> He should be working on creative stepping, to get close to Mayweather, instead he's going to try and bulldoze, and just take clean shots all night.


yep and that's a good way for him to gas out early on.


----------



## ChrisPontius (May 18, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *Don't get too excited Canelo fans, he's going to get countered to death while doing this though :yep


The bad quality of that gif doesn't do justice to that combination, which is one of the best I've seen in a long time. Obviously at that time he was hitting a stationary target, but it does show the surpreme talent, handspeed and boxing ability that Alvarez has. That combined with Floyd aging and being the smaller man.... we're in for a fight!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is one of the best, if not the very best at disrupting his opponents rhythm. I can't really describe how he does it. It's kind of like he can sense that his opponents are about to throw a 1-2 combo, but he has good enough reflexes and instinct to be able to disrupt his opponents momentum halfway before they can even load up the second punch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I actually do think Canelo has the tools. His chances of scoring a knockout are greater than scoring a decision IMO, but his strategy for either outcome should be largely the same.

His biggest obstacles are his foot speed and stamina, so he needs to minimize these weaknesses while playing to his strengths.

Off the bat, Canelo has to understand that he's not Castillo. He's not even De La Hoya or Cotto. He's not going to find the same success being a relentless pressure fighter, because he lacks the stamina for Castillo-type pressure, and the footspeed & jab for Cotto/DLH pressure. Canelo's offense is going to come out of a Joe Louis-type mold; conservative forward movement, efficient side-stepping to close off the exits, and gradual advancement. Out of this rhythm, Canelo is going to have to pick his shots. He can't pump out the jab incessantly, but what he can do is feint. Canelo has very solid feints, and when he does choose to jab, it's a solid shot. He doesn't follow up on it very often, but hanging back a bit early is something that works in his favor. Coming straight at Floyd is only going to give him opportunities to land. The punches have to be thrown with discrimination, so as to maximize their efficiency and reduce Floyd's counter punching windows.

Once early feints (DLH style) allow Canelo to land some jabs and close the distance in spots, he has to pick short, quick combinations. His focus should be explosiveness. Speed, not weight, on the punches. The left-right combination he used on Trout is one combination at his disposal, and he'll have to mix it up. That hard right hand Oscar caught Floyd with in the 11th was set up by a few tentative feints to the body before throwing the right, as Floyd stepped to his left slightly unprotected by the shoulder. A shot like that from Canelo could do some real damage, and those short sequences are what catch Floyd more frequently.

There are some probing and basic offensive tools Floyd has that he uses pretty much every time out. The jab to the body, the straight right downstairs and up top, and Canelo is going to have to find a way to counter or throw with them, perhaps following him on the way out. This has to be drilled intensely before the fight. Floyd can sometimes get caught on the retreat, and Guerrero had some real success early going to the body as Floyd ducked out after landing his right. Hatton also popped Floyd with a right after he jabbed him downstairs. Canelo should know that this is on the table. A left to the body is going to land where one to the head may not. He has to be willing to accept the fact that he will get hit and those are his opportunities to land. Hooking with Floyd is also a great chance to catch him square on the chin, as he sometimes drops his right hand. That shot would also do serious damage. (@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) please show my that clip again of Baldomir countering the pull-counter with a simultaneous straight right.)

Although it may seem counter-intuitive, Mosley on the back foot is not a bad indicator for gauging how an opponent might do against Floyd. He's not primarily a counter-puncher, but Mosley moves well, measures his shots with his jab, keeps his head off center, and throws quick leads. He prepared De La Hoya for Mayweather with great success, and many of the same tactics Cotto used against Mosley made headway against Floyd. His ability to shoot the right hand over the jab in that fight was very effective, as was his high guard and poise, and managing his stamina. Which brings me to the next point.

All the while Canelo is trying these offensive maneuvers, he should be hopping right out of range after each one. He's not fast on his feet, but he doesn't need to be. Against Trout, Canelo had no problem slipping punches and stepping _just_ out of reach. Baiting Floyd into leaning forward a bit gives him another opportunity to land as well. By stepping out, Canelo can maintain control of the center, as opposed to following Floyd around like he did the smaller Lopez, and reduces himself as a target. His mentality, after all, is that of a responsible boxer-puncher, rather than the destructive pressure fighter some thought he was.

Now, I don't expect Canelo to really get inside on Floyd, and if he does, wouldn't be surprised to see Floyd tie up immensely. But if he can get himself there and momentarily keep his hands free, Canelo should experiment with leaning on the right hand. Duran and Chavez (as well as other competent inside fighters) were very good at leaning on the right hand and pushing an opponent off balance. If Floyd's lead arm doesn't have its usual strength against Canelo's size, and Canelo achieves this position, he basically decides when the next series of exchanges begins. Fast body shots, targeting the left side of Floyd's body first (his most open area) before resuming that position would prevent Floyd from escaping and using his usual right hand counters.

Also, hitting him really really hard on the shoulder might fuck it up for him. It wouldn't glance off as if he aimed for the head. Just a thought.

So yea, if I had to pick a strategy for Canelo, that would be it.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Alvarez will try to be the first fighter to throw multiple punches at Floyd in combination.
> (All he can do)
> 
> IF he tries to throw one punch at a time & counter w/ him he is wasting everyone's time.


Alvarez needs his feet to be set in order for him to do that and PBF isn't going to be standing there long enough for him to do it. Will he hit PBF with one shot yes but It's highly doubtful he will land combos on PBF, nobody does.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Leon how do I tag your name...it never works.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ChrisPontius said:


> The bad quality of that gif doesn't do justice to that combination, which is one of the best I've seen in a long time. Obviously at that time he was hitting a stationary target, but it does show the surpreme talent, handspeed and boxing ability that Alvarez has. That combined with Floyd aging and being the smaller man.... we're in for a fight!


Exactly. Floyd isn't unhittable on the inside either, even if he's rolling with punches the bigger stronger Canelo is going to be doing damage. And can Floyd's counters really get Canelo's respect? I truly believe Canelo is going to pull it off.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Leon how do I tag your name...it never works.


I have no idea. I haven't ever used the feature myself


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I have no idea. I haven't ever used the feature myself


Ah, well in my breakdown I asked for that part of Floyd-Baldo where he counters the pull-counter with a 1-2. You know what I'm talking about...


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

If Alvarez can limit FMJ's offensive output, he can and should win. In fact, that's the only way I see him winning. But FMJ better be careful relying solely on reflexes to avoid Canelo's shots. He looked a bit vulnerable doing that vs Rob G., and Rob G. isn't nearly as accurate, and more importantly, good at feinting as Canelo is.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly. Floyd isn't unhittable on the inside either, even if he's rolling with punches the bigger stronger Canelo is going to be doing damage. And can Floyd's counters really get Canelo's respect? I truly believe Canelo is going to pull it off.


Right but you also say Loma-fucking-chenko is better than Floyd, so your opinion doesn't mean much...no disrespect.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Right but you also say Loma-fucking-chenko is better than Floyd, so your opinion doesn't mean much...no disrespect.


And Floyd is better than Pac... better ignore that too since I have one opinion you don't agree with. I'm right more often than I'm wrong, my betting tickets are testament to that.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah, well in my breakdown I asked for that part of Floyd-Baldo where he counters the pull-counter with a 1-2. You know what I'm talking about...


let me see if I can find it


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

can't find it. It's most likely in the earlier parts of the fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah, well in my breakdown I asked for that part of Floyd-Baldo where he counters the pull-counter with a 1-2. You know what I'm talking about...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vACl6PyCVWI#t=2m40s

alright here you go I found it.

feinting the 1 then following up with a 2 gets Floyd every now and then

Baldomir pulled it off there, Oscar dropped his 1 downstairs then caught Floyd upstairs with a 2 in round 11, and we all remember the Mosley round 2 incident

The Baldo fight reminds me of the Bruseles fight. They weren't elite opponents per se, but they made Floyd work hard given their ability


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vACl6PyCVWI#t=2m40s
> 
> alright here you go I found it.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vACl6PyCVWI#t=2m40s
> 
> alright here you go I found it.
> 
> ...


Whoa. I've never seen FMJ stopped completely in this tracks like that while attempting a pull counter!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Also worth noting Canelo thinks getting desperate and "trying to rip his head off" isn't the way.


----------



## Ted Spoon (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice analysis, Bogotazo.

Contrary to those all yelling for pressure, the key for Canelo may be in reducing the pace so that his heavier punches swoon the judges. Despite the niggling details surrounding the Trout fight, Alvarez showed that there are a few layers to his game. Perhaps not the best stamina, but it's proven more of a faux par than a genuine problem. Let's not forget Trout set a good pace, one that Mayweather probably won't replicate, unless he decides to put himself in harms way...an unlikely scenario.

So we could potentially have Mayweather stealing rounds with his pop n' lock system, encouraging boos, doing what he needs to, but then Canelo is probably going to land clean at some point, and prepare your ears when he does.

A very interesting chess match anyway you slice it, even if the gut instinct favours experience.

I think I have been slightly guilty of allowing the Mayweather UD consensus to tarnish my hopes for a decent fight. The first time I saw Canelo it was the _quality_ of his work which caught my eye. He is not wasteful, he is creative, and he makes it count. In whatever way Cotto may be superior to the copper-topped hombre he didn't seem to have a clue what to do with Floyd once he had him against the ropes - I really don't think Canelo has this problem; he sizes you up and throws cluster-bomb type combinations, he lets his work breath, and he doesn't pitter-patter - there is a certain polish and tenacity about him.

The Mexican might not have what it takes to beat Mayweather, but if he comes to the ring at 100% he should seize a few chapters from that elusive blueprint.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Canelo is gonna look lost, mark my words. He looked lost against Trout for large periods of time and Trout isn't even half as fast as Mayewather, in fist or foot.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Alot of good stuff going on in this thread...
you guys put in your work


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ted Spoon said:


> Nice analysis, Bogotazo.
> 
> Contrary to those all yelling for pressure, t*he key for Canelo may be in reducing the pace so that his heavier punches swoon the judges*. Despite the niggling details surrounding the Trout fight, Alvarez showed that there are a few layers to his game. Perhaps not the best stamina, but it's proven more of a faux par than a genuine problem. Let's not forget Trout set a good pace, one that Mayweather probably won't replicate, unless he decides to put himself in harms way...an unlikely scenario.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, especially the bold, because Floyd on the backfoot is more likely to have his head snap back and need to reset, which could influence the judges more than if Canelo eats 5 jabs to the body and head without looking too affected. Which is why whether he's going for a stoppage or a decision, a slow



Ted Spoon said:


> I think I have been slightly guilty of allowing the Mayweather UD consensus to tarnish my hopes for a decent fight. The first time I saw Canelo it was the _quality_ of his work which caught my eye. He is not wasteful, he is creative, and he makes it count. In whatever way Cotto may be superior to the copper-topped hombre he didn't seem to have a clue what to do with Floyd once he had him against the ropes - I really don't think Canelo has this problem; he sizes you up and throws cluster-bomb type combinations, he lets his work breath, and he doesn't pitter-patter - there is a certain polish and tenacity about him.


Has Canelo ever really shown better infighting skills than Cotto? Most of his best work was done on the ropes, or jabbing in that trajectory. Canelo has more physical tools, but his IQ at close quarters is a question mark at this point. Floyd isn't Lopez.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I wish people would stop posting that Joseito Lopez GIF every 5 minutes as if Canelo is Superman (cue pictures of him in training recently with his 'S' shirt now). Yeah it was nice and all, but plenty of fighters can throw powerful well placed combinations. A GIF doesn't tell you that Alvarez is a big 154lber fighting a gatekeeper a stone too small.


----------



## Ted Spoon (Aug 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Has Canelo ever really shown better infighting skills than Cotto? Most of his best work was done on the ropes, or jabbing in that trajectory. Canelo has more physical tools, but his IQ at close quarters is a question mark at this point. Floyd isn't Lopez.


That's a tough one. As some have pointed out Cotto has been hanging with the big boys for quite a while now whereas Canelo only really hit the big time in his last fight. Looking back there _were_ some nifty uppercuts landed against Trout, though it appears that the cross would be the safer bet against Floyd. Should be a really absorbing chess match.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Alot of good stuff going on in this thread...
> you guys put in your work


dude you picked ortiz, guerrero and now caneloe to beat floyd and every time you act high and mighty like "ooh say what you gotta say we'll see after the fight" and you always end up wrong and end up having to apologise and kiss flomo ass.

i would've thought you'd learned your lesson after the first 2 times but now i'm beginning to think you enjoy kissing black asses.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Danny said:


> I wish people would stop posting that Joseito Lopez GIF every 5 minutes as if Canelo is Superman (cue pictures of him in training recently with his 'S' shirt now). Yeah it was nice and all, but plenty of fighters can throw powerful well placed combinations. A GIF doesn't tell you that Alvarez is a big 154lber fighting a gatekeeper a stone too small.


Tommy I agree with you 100% hoesesito is a 140lb gateskeeper who was cherry picked by ortiz and came out the victor. BUT it was originally the flomos bigging up hoesesito as a good opponent when the rest of us were saying it's a complete missmatch just to try hype of canelo incase of a future floyd showdown.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I like Canelo, but Floyd is going to counter the fuck out of him. He's far too wide, and gets hit way too easy when coming forward.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd is gonna beat Canelo down


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah obviously we think he won't succeed, but that's his best bet. yeah and he mixes up good feints in his combinations too. If he can get Floyd on the ropes and feint a punch that gets Floyd out of position and then Canelo follows up with a combination, he can have great success. What I also like is how he varies up the levels on his punches and the speed. He throws 2 small jabs first and then unloads with a combo to the head and body and make sure to get that overhand right mixed in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seems like everyone who knows little about Canelo and are Floyd fans have found this combination he put on Lopez and I know it got ya"ll to say to yourself "ooh shi# that boy got hands" Countering is only effective if your punches are respected. Floyd's punches could disrupt Canelo when he tries to throw his Killer Instinct Combos (Ultras, Killers) but if my boy Canelo don't respect the sting of those counters he will continue. Canelo is too smart to come at Mayweather like that though, he will set him up hard feint him and 3-punch combo him and back off.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

From what ive been seeing and hearing from both camps, i think Mayweather is gonna be very active, getting off first and making Canelo move. Dont be surprised if you see Floyd as the aggressor and Canelo the boxer. I think both fighters expect and are prepared for this

This will be a huge mind game i think and will be more of a test of how bad Canelo wants it. I dont think Floyd will be as successful trying to walk Canelo down. Floyd will eat some solid shots as Canelo is very sneaky with his punch varition. He would mox up a jab straight right, then feint the jab, loop the right around the guard, or left hook uppercut. His waist/head movement has help his snappy hard jab sneak in. Canelos stamina has also imprpved since the Mosley fight.

Mayweather will have success making Canelo move and waste energy, stixking him to the body but not without having to shrug off some very painful, possibly head snapping punches, also body shots from Canelo. But like i said it will be very mental for Canelo in how he reacts when Floyd shrugs it off and continues to turn it up. Everyone, includong the Mayweathers know Canelo will tire, but i think it will as much a toll on Floyd. Thos fight will be won in the last 3 rds. Theres a lot of talk about Canelos speed and power/size but Canelo is actually a very smart and somewhat unpredictable fighter in the sense that even tho he throws with sich authority and power, he doeant telegraph his shots, uses feints effectively and has great punch variation/combinations


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry i use the full desktop version of this site on my phone and its extremely slow and annoying to go back to correct the typos etc. 

Shoutout to Leon, Bogotazo, Bball, Hatesrats and thawk888 can f*** off, lol jp brother


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Sorry i use the full desktop version of this site on my phone and its extremely slow and annoying to go back to correct the typos etc.
> 
> Shoutout to Leon, Bogotazo, Bball, Hatesrats and thawk888 can f*** off, lol jp brother


I thought you died for a moment

hi Gen G


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Sorry i use the full desktop version of this site on my phone and its extremely slow and annoying to go back to correct the typos etc.
> 
> Shoutout to Leon, Bogotazo, Bball, Hatesrats and thawk888 can f*** off, lol jp brother


Oooohhh shit. It's Gina G!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> dude you picked ortiz, guerrero and now caneloe to beat floyd and every time you act high and mighty like "ooh say what you gotta say we'll see after the fight" and you always end up wrong and end up having to apologise and kiss flomo ass.
> 
> i would've thought you'd learned your lesson after the first 2 times but now i'm beginning to think you enjoy kissing black asses.


Hahahahaha... You must be clairvoyant.
THX for being a fan. :good


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Sorry i use the full desktop version of this site on my phone and its extremely slow and annoying to go back to correct the typos etc.
> 
> Shoutout to Leon, Bogotazo, Bball, Hatesrats and thawk888 can f*** off, lol jp brother


What's up Genaro :good


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I thought you died for a moment
> 
> hi Gen G


This damn site is so slow on my phone, i forgot how to get to the mobile version. Plus all the damn refs stopping fights lately has me not giving a shit. Plus we just moved into a house, so yeah pardon my inactivity brother


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> What's up Genaro :good


Whats up bro how u been


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

genaro g said:


> This damn site is so slow on my phone, i forgot how to get to the mobile version. Plus all the damn refs stopping fights lately just me not govong a shit. Plus we just moved into a house, so yeah pardon mypardon my inactivity brother


oh congrats on the new house


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

He's already stated he has no specific game plan but goes in there and sees what's presented. I don't think he'll pressure or even jab forward, he'll fight on the backfoot and look for timing and quick explosive burst before stepping back, which is how he beat the faster, more elusive and most athletic Trout.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He's already stated he has no specific game plan but goes in there and sees what's presented. I don't think he'll pressure or even jab forward, he'll fight on the backfoot and look for timing and quick explosive burst before stepping back, which is how he beat the faster, more elusive and most athletic Trout.


he's been saying for the longest that he believes pressure is the key to fighting FLoyd


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I think he'll come forward behind a tight guard not getting reckless early to pressure Floyd without expending too much energy throwing punches. I think his goal is too keep Mayweather from setting his feet and forcing him to move for 12 rounds in the hope that a 37 year old Mayweather will gas and be there in the later rounds.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I think he'll come forward behind a tight guard not getting reckless early to pressure Floyd without expending too much energy throwing punches. I think his goal is too keep Mayweather from setting his feet and forcing him to move for 12 rounds in the hope that a 37 year old Mayweather will gas and be there in the later rounds.


36


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 36


I always keep thinking Floyd is older than he is. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he's been saying for the longest that he believes pressure is the key to fighting FLoyd


Then he's saying all kinds of things. :lol: Fight can't come soon enough, not particularly interested in the whole build-up, I'm hooked already. :ibutt


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I always keep thinking Floyd is older than he is. Thanks for the correction!


no prob


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BigBone said:


> He's already stated he has no specific game plan but goes in there and sees what's presented. I don't think he'll pressure or even jab forward, he'll fight on the backfoot and look for timing and quick explosive burst before stepping back, which is how he beat the faster, more elusive and most athletic Trout.


I agree,Canelo will let Floyd come forward. Whats interesting is that Floyd Sr. said he wants Canelo to move so he will gas out. Mosley did have success coming forward and fighting at close quarters so i expect Floyd to put on non stop pressure. I think Canelo can hang but if he cant land anything serious or make Floyd second guess himself early to mid rds, then Floyd will dominate. He should do well and this fight should come down to who edges those last few rds.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> This damn site is so slow on my phone, i forgot how to get to the mobile version. Plus all the damn refs stopping fights lately has me not giving a shit. Plus we just moved into a house, so yeah pardon my inactivity brother


Go to the bottom left and there's a drop down thing where it gives the skin colour (default is Onyx Orange I think). Click on it and change it to mobile default.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

church11 said:


> Go to the bottom left and there's a drop down thing where it gives the skin colour (default is Onyx Orange I think). Click on it and change it to mobile default.


Thank u good sir :thumbsup


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Thank u good sir :thumbsup


No problem friend. I know how badly this site blows on mobile if you're trying to use the "full site" mode.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he's been saying for the longest that he believes pressure is the key to fighting FLoyd


But watch him not use it. I hate this "pressha!" ish ya"ll always scream about. Canelo will box with Mayweather.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I hope he jabs a bit. He is quick enough to have a really great jab and I'd love to see how Floyd reacts to it


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> But watch him not use it. I hate this "pressha!" ish ya"ll always scream about. Canelo will box with Mayweather.


I hope not. His defense is not good enough and he's too slow of foot and hand to compete that way with Floyd. Considering he has the size advantage and stamina problems, trying to match Floyd shot for shot is stupid and the fight will be more one sided than it should be.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> But watch him not use it. I hate this "pressha!" ish ya"ll always scream about. Canelo will box with Mayweather.


Then you should hate Alvarez mouth as the "pressha!" ish came out of his grill


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I like Nacho's comments:

http://www.boxingscene.com/bernstein-feels-canelo-wise-study-mayweather-cotto--69194

That left to the body after Floyd throws the right. should be a priority.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I like Nacho's comments:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/bernstein-feels-canelo-wise-study-mayweather-cotto--69194
> 
> That left to the body after Floyd throws the right. should be a priority.


We'll see if it's still there for this fight. Mosley fight he used the body jab feint to catch Floyd with overhands. Floyd goes home and reviews the tape with his team then most of his opponents after that were unable to use that move


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> But watch him not use it. I hate this "pressha!" ish ya"ll always scream about. Canelo will box with Mayweather.


It wouldn't behoove him to do that. When has Mayweather EVER been outboxed for a sustained amount of time?


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> It wouldn't behoove him to do that. When has Mayweather EVER been outboxed for a sustained amount of time?


True, but I really see a different (same to me) Canelo in the ring this time. One he will just bring his A game and do what he does. He will box with Mayweather, apply pressure in spurts, and adapt mid fight, they both will constantly be changing it up, which makes for a great fight!


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Then you should hate Alvarez mouth as the "pressha!" ish came out of his grill


atsch

I know he did, but I know that team Canelo is deceptive. They say pressure but just watch this kid box around the ring.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Alvarez is going to give Mayweather alot of head & lateral movement.
(Compared to any of his last couple opponents)


----------



## renyo (May 16, 2013)

I don't expect relentless pressure attack, but a sustained measured attack. Canelo is very accurate and a heavy hitter. He will make Floyd miss a lot more than usual with his upper body. I expect him to start throwing long shots and work his way in, not as much jabbing. some hooks low and overhands up top, straights to the chest... Try and break Floyd early and keep him straight through the middle rounds... 

He's got the best shot in years


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

renyo said:


> I don't expect relentless pressure attack, but a sustained measured attack. Canelo is very accurate and a heavy hitter. He will make Floyd miss a lot more than usual with his upper body. I expect him to start throwing long shots and work his way in, not as much jabbing. some hooks low and overhands up top, straights to the chest... Try and break Floyd early and keep him straight through the middle rounds...
> 
> He's got the best shot in years


I'm with this. I think this will be a close fight and someone will be complaining about robbery.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Alvarez is going to give Mayweather alot of head & lateral movement.
> (Compared to any of his last couple opponents)


:deal

Along with hard and subtle feints. Canelo will rely on Floyd's automatic twitch which allows Floyd to always be at the ready to shell up defensively. This kid is going to look good in this fight.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

renyo said:


> I don't expect relentless pressure attack, but a sustained measured attack. Canelo is very accurate and a heavy hitter. He will make Floyd miss a lot more than usual with his upper body. I expect him to start throwing long shots and work his way in, not as much jabbing. some hooks low and overhands up top, *straights to the chest*... Try and break Floyd early and keep him straight through the middle rounds...
> 
> He's got the best shot in years


:deal

I love this. This is what he did to Trout. No head hunting, just straights catching that chest all night long.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I agree,Canelo will let Floyd come forward. Whats interesting is that Floyd Sr. said he wants Canelo to move so he will gas out. Mosley did have success coming forward and fighting at close quarters so i expect Floyd to put on non stop pressure. I think Canelo can hang but if he cant land anything serious or make Floyd second guess himself early to mid rds, then Floyd will dominate. He should do well and this fight should come down to who edges those last few rds.


If Floyd pressures at all, it will be in the mid-late rounds once he's comfortable with Canelo's offense. The better and more creative Canelo is with his offense, the less likely Floyd is to take risks.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Canelo is gonna look lost, mark my words. He looked lost against Trout for large periods of time and Trout isn't even half as fast as Mayewather, in fist or foot.


He pressures he's huffing 6th and getting countered. He boxes he will look lost the whole fight. Not sure anyone brought this up but I can see the Cotto fight actually being tougher for Floyd than against Alvarez. Dont think its most likely to happen but still possible. And if boxing is his first option he's doomed.


----------



## MannySteward (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo should sit back and force Floyd to come to him. I believe that is what he is least comfortable doing. Floyd loves countering and he can do it well against the ropes or in the middle of the ring so why play to his strength.

Judah had decent success sitting back and waiting for Money to make a mistake. I think Canelo should try the same thing. He might be able to pick Floyd off or make Floyd resort to walking in to close the distance... at that point he can unleash a combination.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I expect to see a lot of "Wow Canelo is overrated!" after the fight and less of "Floyd fought brilliantly against a good,young fighter" if Floyd wins.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MannySteward said:


> Canelo should sit back and force Floyd to come to him. I believe that is what he is least comfortable doing. Floyd loves countering and he can do it well against the ropes or in the middle of the ring so why play to his strength.
> 
> Judah had decent success sitting back and waiting for Money to make a mistake. I think Canelo should try the same thing. He might be able to pick Floyd off or make Floyd resort to walking in to close the distance... at that point he can unleash a combination.


I think Canelo hanging back a bit is a great way to plan his offense. Let Floyd dance around and jab to the body; on the way out, he can be rushed with an attack.

This can't be his only gameplan, but Floyd's balance and defense are more compromised on the front foot.


----------



## MannySteward (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Canelo hanging back a bit is a great way to plan his offense. Let Floyd dance around and jab to the body; on the way out, he can be rushed with an attack.
> 
> This can't be his only gameplan, but Floyd's balance and defense are more compromised on the front foot.


I thought it was interesting that you talked about Canelo taking short, efficient steps to conserve energy. I find short stepping requires more skill, concentration and ultimately more energy.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MannySteward said:


> I thought it was interesting that you talked about Canelo taking short, efficient steps to conserve energy. I find short stepping requires more skill, concentration and ultimately more energy.


Maybe more mental energy, but a Joe Louis approach to controlling the center would breed more success in terms of efficiency than an Angulo-inspired hunt.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

People keep ignoring the speed difference. Trying to outbox Mayweather is all good and well, but people are overestimating Canelo's speed to do so.

Trouts non-committal, slow-ish jabs were catching Canelo from the first round. I can't wait to see people's faces when they realize just how much faster Floyd is than Alvarez.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> dude you picked ortiz, guerrero and now caneloe to beat floyd and every time you act high and mighty like "ooh say what you gotta say we'll see after the fight" and you always end up wrong and end up having to apologise and kiss flomo ass.
> 
> i would've thought you'd learned your lesson after the first 2 times but now i'm beginning to think you enjoy kissing black asses.


Lmao he picked Ortiz!

Let me guess, Vic KO's Floyd in 3. Lol


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys, remember in all access, One of Canelo sparring partners, said Canelo was hitting him on the arms, and then asking if it hurt or not.

Oh and here's a link I think Canelos gameplan. Maybe Floyds spy released this.
http://www.boxingsocialist.com/m/blogpost?id=6277594:BlogPost:367988


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Hey guys, remember in all access, One of Canelo sparring partners, said Canelo was hitting him on the arms, and then asking if it hurt or not.
> 
> Oh and here's a link I think Canelos gameplan. Maybe Floyds spy released this.
> http://www.boxingsocialist.com/m/blogpost?id=6277594:BlogPost:367988


Hilarious....


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Hey guys, remember in all access, One of Canelo sparring partners, said Canelo was hitting him on the arms, and then asking if it hurt or not.
> 
> Oh and here's a link I think Canelos gameplan. Maybe Floyds spy released this.
> http://www.boxingsocialist.com/m/blogpost?id=6277594:BlogPost:367988


If this is indeed the plan, I'm going to laugh my ass off. I'm thinking, which was the last boxer that really tried to box with Floyd?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

But this doesn't sound like a bad strategy. What do you guys want him to do?


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Hey guys, remember in all access, One of Canelo sparring partners, said Canelo was hitting him on the arms, and then asking if it hurt or not.
> 
> Oh and here's a link I think Canelos gameplan. Maybe Floyds spy released this.
> http://www.boxingsocialist.com/m/blogpost?id=6277594:BlogPost:367988



Sounds like what I have been saying all along, I figured he wanted to try to "out Mayweather" Mayweather, Canelo WILL BOX with Mayweather, and even if this info is released, the fight is soon. Canelo will have success.

Plus team Mayweather got to have insecurity to have a spy in the Canelo camp, THEY KNOW Canelo is a special talent. Plus where are Canelo's people? why aren't they scouring the Internet to find links like this?

I believe this is only PART of the gameplan though.

#teamCanelo


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Sounds like what I have been saying all along, Canelo WILL BOX with Mayweather, and even if this info is released, the fight is soon. Canelo will have success.
> 
> Plus team Mayweather got to have insecurity to have a spy in the Canelo camp, THEY KNOW Canelo is a special talent. Plus where are Canelo's people? why aren't they scouring the Internet to find links like this?
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't Canelo try to box,he is a boxer puncher.I've already mentioned a similar gameplan numerous times before.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Why wouldn't Canelo try to box,he is a boxer puncher.I've already mentioned a similar gameplan numerous times before.


I think you've also been riding with Floyd in this fight, and may have said negative things about Canelo in his chance against Mayweather. Slowly becoming neutral in your pick? I'm holding you to your original pick, the Money team.

Good info you posted though.

#teamCanelo


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Canelo gameplan goes out the window once he starts sucking air and getting countered.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> But this doesn't sound like a bad strategy. What do you guys want him to do?


If he tries to box, Floyd will potshot and disappear all night. The speed difference will be apparent from the beginning of the fight.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I think you've also been riding with Floyd in this fight, and may have said negative things about Canelo in his chance against Mayweather. Slowly becoming neutral in your pick? I'm holding you to your original pick, the Money team.
> 
> Good info you posted though.
> 
> #teamCanelo


What are you talking about? I've been saying that. Doesn't mean I think Canelo is coming in certain way to fight doesn't mean I think he'll win the fight.lol he's losing no doubt.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> If he tries to box, Floyd will potshot and disappear all night. The speed difference will be apparent from the beginning of the fight.


Canelo is quick and Mayweather is quick, I never look at mayweather and think he is fast, he isn't that fast to me.

#teamCanelo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> If he tries to box, Floyd will potshot and disappear all night. The speed difference will be apparent from the beginning of the fight.


Alvarez has a clear lack of footspeed. Floyd's feet are quick


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Canelo is quick and Mayweather is quick, *I never look at mayweather and think he is fast,* he isn't that fast to me.
> 
> #teamCanelo


Really? He's very quick.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I agree,Canelo will let Floyd come forward. Whats interesting is that Floyd Sr. said he wants Canelo to move so he will gas out. Mosley did have success coming forward and fighting at close quarters so i expect Floyd to put on non stop pressure. I think Canelo can hang but if he cant land anything serious or make Floyd second guess himself early to mid rds, then Floyd will dominate. He should do well and this fight should come down to who edges those last few rds.


Told yall Floyd would put on that pressure. Canelos stamina was improved and the jab/body work was great but Floyds defense was sharper than ever, taking a clean shot up top maybe once or twice all night. It was apparent that Canelo really did have a plan a b and c but Floyd instantly adjusted. Canelos hayemakes in rd 11 were refreshing to see. Good fight.


----------

